
HANA C++ Development Environment and Processes - def-
https://hookrace.net/blog/hana-cpp-development/
======
rjayasinghe
Been part of that team. I liked the distributed compile cluster the most.
However, the 4 years taught me that large scale C++ development is not my
thing. ;-)

------
jma24
Fascinating read Dennis - do keep it up.

